# newbie alert!



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok lets say I have nothing.. which is almost true. where would yall suggest I start for bass fishing

Rod: how long?

reel: well I am not using a bait caster yet.. I tried that and not work out well

Line: what weight? what kind?

I will learn tackle on the specific forum for that! Plus Russ010 has given me some pointers. I am basically starting from scratch.. Can you guys give me some ideas, please!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 7, 2009)

It really depends on various things....

Regarding rod length, What will you be fishing out of? When fishing from a smaller boat(12ft and under), I like shorter rods(6'6 max...preferably 6'). Also just depends on what you feel comfortable with. There is really no set standard when choosing a rod length. On average, It can vary from 6'-7'. 

Reel, That depends on how much money you want to(or can) spend. There are quite a few good spinning reels around the $50 dollar range. I prefer Shimano, but there are alot of options...Plueger and Diawa are also good options. 

Line Weight, this will depend on what you will be fishing with(Heavy cover with Jigs/T-Rigs, Jerkbaits, Crankbaits, whatever).


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

Bubba said:


> It really depends on various things....
> 
> Regarding rod length, What will you be fishing out of? When fishing from a smaller boat(12ft and under), I like shorter rods(6'6 max...preferably 6'). Also just depends on what you feel comfortable with. There is really no set standard when choosing a rod length. On average, It can vary from 6'-7'.
> 
> ...




thank you for the quick response Bubba, I am fishing out of a 1436 i believe. I have some trout poles that look about 5 feet. I will look for something a little bigger. 

As far as reel right now I am gonna look for a walmart special. Only because I am just learning and want to keep it cheap (I have to prove to the wifey that I am gonna catch fish before I can spend)

I am going to be starting off with plastic worms, (Russ suggested that) so do you think 8lb line would be good?


----------



## Bubba (Apr 7, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends on various things....
> ...




Yup, 8lb line for worms is what I use if i'm using mono. The walmart reels should be fine for now, I might suggest one of the Abu-Garcia Cardinal Reels....they are a great reel for your buck. They run about $35 bucks, and you can get those at walmart....getting a descent reel to start with will make fishing alot more enjoyable....less hassles. 

Fishing out a 14' jon, a 6'6 rod would probably be my choice. But again, its just what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with all the above! 6'6 in a Medium Heavy for plastics.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

so I am taking it mono means 1 pole?

and what would I do for other baits? I guess they all depend? 

I am going to assume most of you have more than one pole you take with you, with different line and different bait

This guy I was talking to the other day said Bass fishing is like playing golf. I am quickly learning that is true!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 7, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> so I am taking it mono means 1 pole?
> 
> and what would I do for other baits? I guess they all depend?
> 
> ...




"Mono" is referring to Monofilament line. Its the basic standard kind of line used. 

For different baits, it kinda just depends on the rod you get. If you got a quality Medium action spinning rod, I would say you could get away using it for multiple purposes(worms, as well as jerkbaits, crankbaits, etc). But most cheaper rods(under 30 bucks) tend to be more "flimsy" than say a 50-60 dollar rod of the same action....and when fishing worms(texas rigs) you want a little better backbone in the rod so you can get a good hookset.

For a descent rod, that would be good for a beginner, I would suggest a Berkley Lightning Rod. They run about $30-$35 bucks as well, but are, in my opinion, about the best rod you could buy under $40 bucks....at regular price anyway. If you lived closer, I have a 6'6 M Lightning rod I would give you that I don't use anymore. 

You might even try to find some deals on some used stuff. I've bought alot of my gear used....you can get some good quality stuff alot cheaper than what it would be if you bought it new.


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

While you're at walmart, buy a couple $1 spinnerbaits.

Plastic worms and spinnerbaits catch lots of fish each year.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

so this would be a good deal?

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/spo/1080678551.html


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> so this would be a good deal?
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/spo/1080678551.html



take the $50 to walmart.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 7, 2009)

before I put another .02 cents in... how much are you looking to spend?

Here are some questions before as well...

1. Have you ever thrown a fishing rod/reel?
2. If so, what kind? Spinning (open faced) or baitcaster (best thing to learn on, but it takes A LOT of practice)


I would look for something in the range of 6'6" - 6'8" rod - and stick with Medium/Heavy, fast action - that is the best all around rod in my opinion.
As far as reels go - you get what you pay for. PERIOD. For a spinning reel, I would stick in the range of %50-$100... you can go higher, but you don't need to. I use braid on my spinning reels because I do a lot of swimbait lures with them, but you can go anywhere from 6lb-12lb... 10lb mono is my choice for most presentations - can't beat Stren Orginial for spinning.
For a baitcaster - you can get a nice reel anywhere from $50-$125... I would lean more towards the $125 because those usually have more bearings and options to help you out. Look at the Daiwa's for baitcasters - especially to learn on. They have 2 separate brakes that help you control your casts and overruns (or backlashes, birds nests, etc)... I don't use anything except 15# Seaguar Fluorocarbon Red Line - but I have some pretty expensive reels and I've never tried that heavy of a line on reels cheaper than $200. Braided line is another option, but if you're just learning to throw a baitcaster, I would steer clear of this stuff until you get the hang of controlling the spool with your thumb.

If I were just starting off, I would find me a used Daiwa Viento baitcasting reel (used on ebay for about $100... regular price is $200 and I have 3 of them...) For a rod, you can get one from Walmart and be fine.. I would go up to Bargain Barn in Jasper (stay north on I575, turns into 515 - it will be on the left; you can't miss the big red roof of that place - it's just past the Ford Dealership.) You can get a Shimano rod in there, 6'6" MH with a fast tip for about $30. If getting a Viento, I would go ahead and get 15# Seaguar Red Label Fluorocarbon line... that viento will cast it best. It also casts braid very well, but one birds nest with that stuff, and you just lost about $30 in line. Best braid I've used on that rod for any type of fishing is Stren Super Braid in 30# test.

I'll try to get up with you when I have a weekend off, and we'll fish Acworth.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 7, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> so this would be a good deal?
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/spo/1080678551.html




Well, It might be a descent deal....But I was more meaning talk to some people locally that you know are into fishing. Something that you could look at, and see what condition it was in. There are good deals to be found, but myself, I'm not big on buying used stuff online. Thats just me though.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 7, 2009)

If I had to choose one spinning rod to do most things, it would probably be a 6' 8" Medium Extra Fast. You can do almost anything with that rod. Or, a Medium Heavy extra fast if you plan on fishing heavier baits. 

I have found that on that rod, you can throw most things - jigs, worms, shakeyheads, small to medium spinnerbaits/buzzbaits, jerkbaits, shallow and some mid range cranks, topwater, fish head spins, etc. 

It doesn't do deep cranks, or heavy spinnerbaits real well, and doesn't do most any of them as well as a rod catered to each individual bait, but as a newbie, you need to get a grasp of what style of fishing you like. If you like cranks and jigs, then your next rod can be a slightly better quality cranking rod, and a good jig rod. But, if you find that cranks are not your thing, and you would rather throw finesse baits all day, then you need to work for a good senko rod, and shakeyhead setup.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > so this would be a good deal?
> ...


Most of my rods/reels are used, and were found online. But, I usually buy from members of forums like this, that have been an active member longer than a couple weeks. These folks will usually be much more honest regarding the condition of the equipment than some folks on craigslist.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

Brine said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > so this would be a good deal?
> ...



haha ok


----------



## Bubba (Apr 7, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Jyphotography said:
> ...



Exaclty, I wouldn't mind buying anything from the active guys on here, but like you said....if I don't know the condition of it, or don't know the person thats trying to sell me the item...i'm not gonna buy it.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

I had a abu garcia bait caster at one time, but I am a left handed caster, and I dont know if that matters but it was birds nest after birds nest... I think I will save the bait casters for the next buy after I learn how to catch fish!


----------



## poolie (Apr 7, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> This guy I was talking to the other day said Bass fishing is like playing golf. I am quickly learning that is true!



I've never thought about it like that, but yea, that's a good analogy. And like golf you can enjoy the game on a shoestring budget or take it to the extreme. I can't really add too much to the suggestions already given by the other guys other than to say that I agree. I'd go with a 6'-6" to 6'-8" spinning rod/reel combo, medium to medium/heavy fast action with 8lb monofilament line. With that setup you will be able to experiment with worms, spinnerbaits, crankbaits, etc. Once you've had a chance to try out several of the different lures and techniques you can then start looking at equipment specific to that type fishing. I know you said your wife wants you to go cheap on the first one, but see if you squeeze $75 to $100 out for the first setup. I suspect you can get something decent for that. Just going into Walmart (or try Dicks Sporting goods on Barrett Pkwy) and buying on cheapest price alone will probably buy you something you will be disappointed in... and possibly be the end of your fishing career. 

Good luck... and we're always happy to give our opinions and advise. Let us know what you decide to go with.


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Jyphotography said:
> ...



Jy,

I don't know much about photgraphy. I assume you do given your screen name.

I would guess that there are lots of opnions about which camera manufacturers and models are good and lots of reasons that support those different opinions. More importantly, that each manufacturer/model may be the right decision for each individual. 

Fishing gear is no different. That reel may certainly be worth that amount, unless there are some internal problems that you won't recognize like bearing problems, or a worn out drag system, etc. In that case, it's a bad deal. If you lack the experience to know what is a good deal or not, buy a new $50 reel from a sporting goods store. Nothing wrong with most $50 dollar spinning reels, and the fish won't know how much you spent on it. I bet I could hand you (5) $50 reels and (1) $150 reel, and you would have a hard time guessing which one was $150. The $50 reel should last you several years (so long as you take care of it), and because you bought it new, you can feel good that it is in "top notch" condition. As the reel wears or needs maintenance, you can then decide if you service it, or replace it. The key here is now you will have gotten some experience with a particular reel and will be able to recognize some of the features you liked or didn't and buy your next reel based on that experience. The reality is, there are hundreds of good fishing reels out there. Having some experience to make a comparison is what you need.

Do you like finger triggers? Wide Spool or not? How about your drag....Do you like it on the spool or in the back? Left handed, right handed, ceramic or steel bearings, Anti-reverse? American made or does it matter, etc. etc. etc. etc. 

Trying to find out which is best for you, is a you decision. Don't get me wrong, getting feedback on a particular reel can be very useful in making a decision someday, but after you have narrowed your selections down to your preferences. I hope that makes sense. I may have confused myself explaining it. 

If you have a sporting goods store that has them on display (like Bass Pro) near by, then go pick them up and play around with them. Choose some you think feel good, and look good (if that's important to you) that are in your price range, then post up which ones you are considering and ask for feedback on those reels. Maybe a tinboats member has owned one and can give you feedback at that time.

And, just so I can inject my opinion, for $50 I like the wide spool models BPS sells. They are gold and labled "Extreme". Get the biggest spool size they sell. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 7, 2009)

ok guys I got a Abu Garcia rod and reel. 

reel is this cardinal 102. there was a 101, 102, and 104. I figured I would pick the middle, I assume the only difference is the size.

The rod is 6'6" heavy-medium. I bought the rod that goes with the bait caster though so I am gonna take it back tomorrow and get the right one! 

I think I am set. I feel a lot more knowledgeable than I did yesterday that is for sure!

Thanks guys!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice choice. Abu makes great, long lasting products. I am sure you will be hooked very quickly to bass fishing since you live in GA. I am sure there are many places near you that lunkers lurk. I can't wait to see some pictures of your soon to be caught fish. It only takes one encounter with a lunker, whether or not you catch it or not, to make you an addict. Good luck with your new setup, definately take the rod back and get a spinning version, it would work, but it was also cause a lot of problems.

Good Luck


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 26, 2009)

I suggest getting a 6'6" medium heavy fast action rod in whatever you prefer(spinning or casting), and using the darn thing. Put some 10 or 12 pound test line on it and throw whatever you want. Spinnerbait, jig, worm, crankbait, whatever, etc. Don't worry about specific techniques until you learn the basics. Thats how I got started. Just get out there and fish. Have fun, that's what its all about. You'll learn/progress/upgrade as you go. But the #1 priority is having fun, period. Just get out there and fish, you'll see.


----------



## shootisttx (May 27, 2009)

Ok...should have read page 2 before posting....duh.

I agree with the tips above, but I think you might be asking for something more specific.

OK...you said you had the rod and reel.

This would be my setup if I was in your shoes...Abu-Garcia Cardinal spinning reel, Berkley Trilene 8 pound monofilament line, Berkley Cherrywood or Lightning Rod fishing rod, 6'6'' in medium or medium heavy action. 

For lures, I would get 3 or 4 spinnerbaits in white, chartreuse, or a combination or the two colors, and a couple of Rattletraps in chrome/blue or chrome/black. These are real easy lures to fish...cast 'em out and reel 'em in. When you are comfortable with these, try other lures...ask the experienced fishermen you know for suggestions and how to fish them.

I tell, ya', I wish sometimes this was all I had, instead of the boxes full of junk I haul around to fish with.


----------



## Iczer (Aug 11, 2011)

shootisttx said:


> This would be my setup if I was in your shoes...Abu-Garcia Cardinal spinning reel, Berkley Trilene 8 pound monofilament line, Berkley Cherrywood or Lightning Rod fishing rod, 6'6'' in medium or medium heavy action.




No way, this is the exact setup I just came home with from a trip to Walmart. Same brands and sizes and everything heheh.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, how did you find this Frankenthread? :lol:


----------

